# I finally learned to knit



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

After several attempts I finally learned to knit. I don't know why but it just clicked and it makes sense now. (I've gone to several classes and have had several people try to teach me, I even had a lady at the library knitting group tell me "honey, some people just don't get it.") I don't know why but over the weekend I sat down with my book and I did it! I raise angora rabbits, spin their wool and crochet.....now I can knit! I told myself I wasn't going to use my handspun yarn until I learn to knit.....I have a box of my own yarn now waiting for me!! I am practicing on some cheap storebought yarn....I can't wait to start on my own "homegrown" yarn! Thanks for listening!!

Holly


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Woot!! Awesome! Whatcha makin?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh congratulations!!!!! Isn't it exciting when it clicks? I was the same way when I tried to pick it up again 21+ years ago. I finally found it written someplace and it all clicked and made all the sense in the world.

I'm very excited for you. Just remember that there are only two stitches you need to learn, knit and purl. Everything else is just a variation!!!!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Cloverbud said:


> Woot!! Awesome! Whatcha makin?


Nothing fancy...dishcloths (I thought that would be a good first project.)

on my todo list..
socks
scarf
dog sweater (don't laugh)


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

How cool!!! That happened with me too, though I still don't hold my yarn right. Isn't it fun??

Now crocheting - I can't count. Leaves that one out. But I have 2 competent crocheters handling that area


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yippeee! It finally clicked for me last January. G'ma taught me to knit about 40 years ago one winter but I hadn't knit since then. I've tried to teach myself the last 3 or 4 years and one day it clicked!

I started out with a wash rag, got about half way through and decided to knit a pair of socks .... that wash rag still isn't completed!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad you are doing well. But, I wouldn't use your bunny yarn for socks. A scarf would be heavenly.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Congratulations!! Isn't it fun?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Word of warning on putting a fair amount of bunny wool in socks. True story!

My girls friend and I used to raise angoras, we had lots of them. Her husband works for the US Forestry and spends many of his hours outdoors all year around. She made him a nice beautiful pair of boot socks with a good amount of angora, for warmth of course. Well he wore them one day while x-country skiing. When he was finished he tried to take off his boots and his feet were welded into his boots  The angora fibers had worked into the fabric the boots were lined with and bonded to that fabric. It actually was very funny but just a word of warning for anyone adding angora to socks. Be careful what you wear them with.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm just picturing what my dog would do to an angora dog sweater--I see Elmer Fudd in the helmet, holding the spear and singing "Kill da wabbit!!" Of course, Teddy's first thought on anything is, "Where do I start chewing on it?"

March, how did the gentleman get his feet out of the socks? Please don't tell me he had to cut the socks!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Cloverbud said:


> I'm just picturing what my dog would do to an angora dog sweater--I see Elmer Fudd in the helmet, holding the spear and singing "Kill da wabbit!!" Of course, Teddy's first thought on anything is, "Where do I start chewing on it?"


Thats funny! My dog is a yorkie and is smaller than the rabbits! Now my cat is a different story, when I spin the angora wool she tries to bite it.......(now I wonder if the cat will attack the dog while wearing the angora sweater...the cat is a lot bigger than the dog....better get that camcorder out of the closet!)


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Word of warning on putting a fair amount of bunny wool in socks. True story!
> 
> My girls friend and I used to raise angoras, we had lots of them. Her husband works for the US Forestry and spends many of his hours outdoors all year around. She made him a nice beautiful pair of boot socks with a good amount of angora, for warmth of course. Well he wore them one day while x-country skiing. When he was finished he tried to take off his boots and his feet were welded into his boots  The angora fibers had worked into the fabric the boots were lined with and bonded to that fabric. It actually was very funny but just a word of warning for anyone adding angora to socks. Be careful what you wear them with.


That is funny! I do have other wool besides angora but I am better at spinning angora than anything else. I guess because thats what I learned on.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

sniff sniff - I'm allergic to angora sniff sniff


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cloverbud this was many years ago but I think they did actually have to cut the socks :nono: It was a shame really, as I think about it I think the hair on his feet, toes and ankles also got worked into the mess too. Poor Mitch!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Ouch! That's gotta be worse than intentionally waxing your legs. Toe hairs are sensitive!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow. 

He felted himself into his boots.

<thinking that perhaps pure Icelandic wool in socks may not be such a good idea....>


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Well I might have to eat those words.....I just tried to read a basic pattern and I have no idea what they are talking about....maybe I should have said I know how to do the knit and pearl stitch.....I need to find some basic beginner patterns.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

holleegee said:


> Well I might have to eat those words.....I just tried to read a basic pattern and I have no idea what they are talking about....maybe I should have said I know how to do the knit and pearl stitch.....I need to find some basic beginner patterns.


All you really NEED to know is the knit and purl stitch! LOL. My philosophy is to NEVER, NEVER, NEVER read a pattern before hand. Never. It will NOT make any sense to you until you are doing it, step by step, bit by bit, stitch by stitch. Reading a pattern ahead will only totally befuddle you and make it seem impossible.

There are lots of easy, beginner patterns online. Don't be afraid. You can always start over if you have to. (we've all done that! LOL)

donsgal


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay Holleegee what does the pattern say? Tell us and we can talk you thorough it. Maybe start a new thread.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely, Holleegee - knitting is only knits and purls, as long as you know that - the rest is blindly following the pattern


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay I think I'm getting it. The pattern is a dog sweater (don't laugh) and it has three different sizes. I marked through the sizes I don't need and am taking it one line at a time. I am use to crochet and this is kind of a foreign language for me. I wrote out all the abbreviated words and that helped. I think I will start a different thread when I get stuck......(that circular needle might stump me I don't know......)

You guys are so nice!! 

(I chose a dog sweater.....if I mess it up or the whole thing unravels I can blame the dog!! I did decide to use store bought yarn for this project...)


----------

